# Mainboard mit 2 CPU sockel



## Dirkschn25 (18. April 2012)

Wieso nimmt man eigentlich für den normal gebrauch kein Mainboard mit 2 Cpu Sockel und haut sich 2 Xeon 8x 3,1GHz Pro CPU
Das macht 16 Kerne. und denn gleich noch 64GB Ram.

Denn hätt man doch sogesehen erstmal ausgesorgt was die Proz leistung und ram angeht.

Abgesehen davon das es ein haufen an geld kostet.

Aber die frage wäre ob es überhaupt was bringt und sind diese Proz und Mainboards wirklich nur für server gedacht?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. April 2012)

So ein System wäre ein völliger Overkill, in jeglicher Hinsicht.
Das wäre ein gutes Server System, aber für Spieler bzw Professionelle arbeiten ungeeignet.


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2012)

Du hast es erkannt. Es kostet einen Haufen Geld.
Und das System ist in Games kaum schneller als ein guter SMT Quad. Und in ein paar Jahren ist jeder Quad Core schneller als der 8 Kerner.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (18. April 2012)

Und warum wäre das system kaum schneller was Games angeht? obwohl er soviel leistung hat?


----------



## DiabloJulian (18. April 2012)

Weil kein normales Programm heutzutage Nutzen von sovielen Kernen bzw. RAM hat.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (18. April 2012)

achso, ok danke


----------



## Heretic (18. April 2012)

Grob gesagt.

Die Software die du nutzt muss mit der Hardware harmonieren.

Spiele nutzen 4 CPU Kerne (teils auch Acht aber eher wenige), da nützen dir deine 16 Kerne von den 2 CPU nix.

Mehr als 16GB Ram ist Sinnfrei , da lediglich anspruchsvolle Videoschneide Progs usw diese Verwalten können.

Spiele usw tun sich schon mit 8GB schwer.

Das gleiche kann man noch mit Multi GPU usw verteifen.... aber naja...

MfG Heretic


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2012)

Dirkschn25 schrieb:


> Und warum wäre das system kaum schneller was Games angeht? obwohl er soviel leistung hat?


 
Schau dir die aktuelle PCGH an. Dort ist ein Vergleich eines Dual Sockel Boards mit Desktop Systemen und in Games ist der Xeon praktisch nicht schneller oder nur minimal.
Dafür 1500€ pro CPU ausgeben ist völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## Westcoast (19. April 2012)

hardware kann nur seine performance erreichen, wenn auch die software diese unterstützt.


----------



## Superwip (19. April 2012)

Der einzige wirklich wesentliche Grund: soetwas kann und/oder will sich einfach kaum jemand leisten

...und das sehr viele Anwendungen und nicht zuletzt auch Spiele nicht von den zusätzlichen Kernen profitieren steht auch fest.


----------



## -Crabman- (8. September 2013)

Wie schaut es aus wenn man 2 Spiele auf einmal laufen lassen möchte Würde es da was nützen 2 CPU's einzubauen?


----------



## -Shorty- (8. September 2013)

Nein. Antwort steht hier schon im Thread. Um zwei Spiele gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen ist so ein System garnicht notwendig.


----------



## -Crabman- (8. September 2013)

dacht ich mir schon danke


----------

